# Scratchbuilt diesel era sand tower



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey guys,

I've been quiet for a bit. That's because I was working on my latest scratchbuild project. A 1/29 scale version of DT&I's Flatrock,MI diesel era sand tower.

The model is almost entirely plastic. The main support tube and storage tank are PVC plumbing pipe. The rest is Evergreen and Plastruct structural shapes. The expanded metal on the platform is the stuff available at any decent craft store. The ladder and safety cage are Plastruct assemblies.

I worked from a scale drawing I made from several reference photos from various sources. As a wise farmer taught me many years ago...."plan your work, work your plan".

Since I did the plan in MS Visio I am able to scale it to any size....this screen capture version is of a 1/48 scale drawing.










Here's a few pictures of it so far. I still ahve to paint the cement base as well as make the outer support posts.

Enjoy!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

wow Brian, very nice tower....well detailed and very good looking 

Chris


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Brian, that is a nice looking sanding tower. It has a lot of nice details. Is there a way to obtain a parts list for the structure that can be emailed to me? Is there a way to insert MS Visio into Autocad? I would like to have a copy of the drawing to try. 
Ron 

While I am asking questions, is the silver grain silo on legs in the background of picture 3 purchased or scratchbuilt? It has a lot of nice details also!


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Brain:

As usual, breathtaking! 


Jeff in Ohio


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, 

Ron, 

I don't have a parts list other than the parts I described in my original post. Like all the plumbing fittings are made from tube and rods. 

As for making it an AutoCAD drawing.....Visio can write in many formats. I know I can make it a pdf, can AutoCAD read those? I can try to file it as an AutoCAD file and send it to you to see if you can read it. Shoot me an message with your email address. 

The elevated grain bin in the picture you asked about I got off eBay from a guy selling them seperately. They are advertised as 1/43 but they look good as a small to moderate bin in 1/29. They are from a company called NewRay. They are made as a cheap kids toy.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By DTI356 on 01 Jun 2010 07:12 PM 
{snip...}[/i] As for making it an AutoCAD drawing.....Visio can write in many formats. I know I can make it a pdf, can AutoCAD read those? I can try to file it as an AutoCAD file and send it to you to see if you can read it. Shoot me an message with your email address. _{snip..}_ Depending on version Visio can export to the following file formats.

Visio Export Formats[/b]


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Steve, all of .dwg, .dxf, .jpg or .tif file will work with Autocad.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Steve, .pdf will work also. I forgot that one. 
Ron


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian, 
AWESOME! and looks VERY similar to the one here in the Allegany Yards on the WNY & PA RR. If you are sending out files I'd love a set in DWG or DWF format! 

Chas


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job. 
Great photos of the finished project. Any possibilities of seeing some pics during construction?


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, 

Chas, send me a message with your email address. 

Dave, heres the only picts I took while building it.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow! That looks great! Very realistic! 

What did you use for the grid on the catwalk?


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks again guys,


Ray, as stated in my original post....expanded metal is stuff from the craft store. I took a picture (see below)of the 2 different packages I have of the same size material that I used on the sand tower. The Amaco brand has at least 3 different sizes available and the Activa brand has at least 2 different sizes. Marty had posted about finding this stuff and so I went out and found some at JoAnn's Fabrics and also Michaels.


Hope this helps,


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Brian! Email sent! The in progress shots help some too! 

Chas


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian: Very nice work, the detail is fabulous. Fits in perfect with your operation.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Brian! Did you have any trouble getting it to lay flat?


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ray, 

No, it's pretty flexible/formable. It's a soft aluminum.


----------



## Gary To (Jan 5, 2008)

I Brian, 
Very nice and good looking, I love it........... 
Gary


----------

